# New split w/ Supersedure cells present



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Gosh, I have yet to even start to make my "good queens" for the year, and you are only in OH, so not that far from me in NY. There is plenty of time and if your hive was swarmy, they know when it is still a good time to make new queens.

If there are only a few cells (less than 3) in each split, then you are all set. The bees will work it out, just fine. If there are more I would cull some of them (or make additional splits with them, if you have enough resources.)

BTW, I never routinely re-queen. I keep my hives healthy and let the bees decide when it's a good time for a new queen, which usually only happens in their third summer, occasionally even in their fourth summer with me. All my queens are open-mated local mutts and they do very well for me.

Enj.


----------

